# Regifting



## mrcook4570 (Dec 31, 2006)

My wife's family gave me quite a few pieces of wood for Christmas.  One of the pieces was a padauk bowl blank that I am sending back to them in a slightly altered form.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 31, 2006)

So, Stan... if I send you my wood pile I'll get one of your fine works,eh[?][]

Perfect colour for the Season. I'm sure they'll appreciate the nice candy bowl.

-Peter-


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow!  I have a very nice piece of desert ironwood that I could give you as a gift as long as you re-gift it back like this! [8D]


----------



## gerryr (Dec 31, 2006)

What Lou said.  Very nice bowl.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought it was bad form to return a gift[]

What size is the bowl?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 1, 2007)

The bowl is about 6" diameter by 1-3/4" deep.  I know it's not proper to return a gift, but this piece of wood was defective.  I put it on the lathe and most of the wood fell off, leaving only what you see in the pic.  I thought maybe they could take it back for a refund [)]


----------



## rapost (Jan 1, 2007)

Stan,

Very nice shape!!! [^]

I asked for turning blanks in our family gift exchange this year and wasn't disappointed - they all thought I was nuts but went to buy chunks of wood! [] I hadn't thought of "regifting" but who knows what might be under their tree next Christmas......


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />The bowl is about 6" diameter by 1-3/4" deep.  I know it's not proper to return a gift, but this piece of wood was defective.  I put it on the lathe and most of the wood fell off, leaving only what you see in the pic.  I thought maybe they could take it back for a refund [)]  That's the difficulty I find myself in quite often.....a shop full of sawdust and shavings. But if I search with enough dilligence, I can usually find a pen or two, or some other pretty.quote]


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 1, 2007)

Stan,
You know that if you start something like this, you'll get wood every year.  Nice touch.  I got wood from my son last year and wanted to make some fan pulls for his Christmas presents, but didn't know if he would get upset that I was using his gift to give back to him.  I guess if I make some for me, it will be ok for him.

Oh yeah, nice bowl.  It looks like you filled the open pores well.
Rob


----------



## Thumbs (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />The bowl is about 6" diameter by 1-3/4" deep.  I know it's not proper to return a gift, but this piece of wood was defective.  I put it on the lathe and most of the wood fell off, leaving only what you see in the pic.  I thought maybe they could take it back for a refund [)]



Stan,  I think you sent them the wrong part of that "defective" wood.  I'm not sure what kind of refund they'll get for a piece of wood that's been "unecessarily abused" by the customer as evidenced by the big dent in the top of it.  If you had sent them the sawdust and shavings to take back to their dealer with a complaint about termites or some other kind of bug infestation, why I'm sure they would have an easier time exchanging it for a new clean "bug free" block of good "solid" wood![]

Pretty Bowl by the way![]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

Really nice work!


----------

